# Viagra



## kirkland

Anyone else here who is using Viagra or has used it?


----------



## hopeful

There is a study on its use in healing anal fissures - within 10 - 12 days - 100% healing rate which is very impressive (local application as cream).  I know someone who used int on perianal fistulas with dramatic success.

There is a preclinical study comparing it with prednisone (in animals) and showing its equivalent in anti-inflammatory activity.

Has anyone else used it for Crohn's? 

Please keep this thread strictly on topic - we are interested in its use in treating Crohn's, not other effects. Thanks.


----------



## Crohn's 35

Viagra used for Crohns that is a first!


----------



## ameslouise

Here is an old, but very interesting article:

http://www.webmd.com/ibd-crohns-disease/news/20060224/viagra-may-help-crohns-disease

I would try anything if I thought it would help.  (Except fecal implants!)


----------



## Crohn's 35

Thanks Amy, very interesting.  I am wondering if any one has or wont admit to it but could be worth trying.  Since I use Gingerforce it has a cardio tonic in it which I am using, and women have smaller vessels than men.  Also helps the blood palate, so if Viagra can do the trick...not sure of the cost but most insurance companies don't cover it from  what I heard.


----------



## nomad

It's weird because I do remember quite a few articles on the subject around 2006, and then suddenly the subject of Viagra as a possible treatment for crohn's just vanished off the radar. I wonder if some kind of lobbying went on?....


----------

